# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  JK multifunction switch wiring diagram

## MacSause

Does anyone have the wiring diagram for the headlight multifunction switch? I slipped on ice last night and broke the switch. 


Sent from my SM-G935R4 using Tapatalk

----------


## FSHJNKY

Not sure if this will help.

http://azoffroading.com/blog/jeep-jk...h-replacement/

----------


## mtyler11

bummer!  I agree with Paul, easier to replace the assy 

http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/j...al+switch,4832

Rockauto helps alot with stuf like this for me...

----------


## MacSause

> bummer!  I agree with Paul, easier to replace the assy 
> 
> http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/j...al+switch,4832
> 
> Rockauto helps alot with stuf like this for me...


I have one coming, but it won't be here till Wednesday and I have to work tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G935R4 using Tapatalk

----------

